# When camping with a baby...?



## Jordan (Aug 13, 2010)

We will be going camping with our young daughter later this year. She will be just under six months old. I am wondering what we should and shouldn't pack along? I want to be well equipped but don't have too much room. I know the play yard will come. Do anyone have any advice on what to pack while camping with a baby?


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

It might help if you mention what kind of camping? Tent? RV? something else?

It might also help if you provide what kind of people you are when you do camp, how many others will be there, other ages of other people. For example, if you are not very active I would not recommend a baby carrier and a 10 mile hike, but I have met couples who had their toddler along in the backwoods. If you just like to sit around camp, then bring the basics you'll need for baby care with concentration on staying in camp.

Also depending where you go, if there are a lot of bugs, young children should not be slathered up with bug juice - it's not good for them. If there are not a lot of trees, sunblock can be a risk too. If you have ever taken a nap in a tent that was exposed to the hot sun, that is NOT very comfortable. Then one tent with no sun, with heavy cover and cold temperatures may require some extra bundling.

I hope these few comments will get the mindset going, but more details on what you're doing, where you're going could help with additional details.


----------



## samaza (Jun 2, 2011)

I just wrote an article for young campers, let me know if I missed anything, I hope it helps: 
Things you should know before taking your new baby camping. | the adventure lifestyle


----------

